# ssh access



## cwhitmore (Apr 20, 2009)

I have different IP addresses trying to access my system every 3 minutes using different login names. I've entered the Hosts in /etc/ssh/ssh_config. What else do I need to close this port to only a few IP addresses?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 20, 2009)

Set up a firewall and have a look at this thread


----------



## cwhitmore (Apr 20, 2009)

SirDice, thanks for the thread.


----------

